# IAPLC 2017 Results



## LondonDragon (8 Aug 2017)

Top 195 entries:




 
Did any UKAPS member enter? Post here your qualification and after the party post your photo also (Not before party).


----------



## kadoxu (8 Aug 2017)

@Luís Cardoso at no 84
@Nuno M. at no 116

not a single one from the UK...


----------



## Doubu (8 Aug 2017)

I'm at 142!


----------



## Andy D (8 Aug 2017)

Just 6 from the UK this year. 

George Farmer - 393
David Pierce - 611
Stephen Rhodes - 758
Alexea Tonge - 917
Ivana Bielikova - 1140
Mike Genna - 1269


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Aug 2017)

Andy D said:


> Just 6 from the UK this year.


Any other UKAPS members?


----------



## Andy D (8 Aug 2017)

LondonDragon said:


> Any other UKAPS members?



A few but I have not had time to put them together. Will try and get a list together.


----------



## tmiravent (8 Aug 2017)

383,
cheers!


----------



## zgmarkozg (10 Aug 2017)

Me, at 62 place.  Congrats to all.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (10 Aug 2017)

1044


----------



## ivka (8 Sep 2017)

I am well happy with 1140 th place.


----------

